# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Is there any way to add a "Chaos" descriptor to a spell?

## pabelfly

The feat "Chaotic Spell Recall" lets you recall a spell with the "Chaotic" descriptor that had been prepared and cast, so in essence, you get to cast it twice.

So is there any feat, metamagic or prestige class that lets you add the "Chaotic" descriptor to some or all spells?

----------


## Maat Mons

There are two Wizard ACFs that can do this, Planar Wizard (Planar Handbook, p36) and Aligned Spellcaster (Dragon 357, p88).

----------


## pabelfly

> There are two Wizard ACFs that can do this, Planar Wizard (Planar Handbook, p36) and Aligned Spellcaster (Dragon 357, p88).


Those will work, thank you.

----------


## St Fan

Yep those two ACF can be quite useful for all tricks dependent on an alignment descriptor. You can even combine the two.

Don't limit yourself to Chaotic Spell Recall, though.
Spell Focus (Chaos) is a thing, and can give a +1 to all spells' save DC.
And the Chaos domain adds a +1 to caster level.

Also, please take note of a little, quite interesting spell: _soul of order_.




> Regardless of your normal alignment, you are considered lawful-aligned for the purpose of effects that rely on alignment (such as _protection from law_ or _order's wrath_).


Combined with Aligned Spellcaster, it can mean all spells cast on yourself can gain another +1 to caster level.

Yeah, I have a whole build built around over-exploiting this trick, why do you ask?

----------


## Anthrowhale

You can also make chaotic spells specialist spells via Abyssal Specialist.  This has many ramifications, one of which is that Theurgic Specialist can be used to magnify caster level.

----------


## ShurikVch

From the _Complete Champion_
Kiss of Discord optional component - +2 CL on [chaos] spells; 310 gp
Special Holy Symbols:
Blood-Face of Erythnul - +1 DC on chaotic spells
Mirror of Olidammara - +1 CL on chaotic spells




> Also, please take note of a little, quite interesting spell: _soul of order_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragon Magic
> 
> Regardless of your normal alignment, you are considered lawful-aligned for the purpose of effects that rely on alignment (such as _protection from law_ or _order's wrath_).
> ...


I don't get it: what's the benefits?

----------


## RSGA

> From the _Complete Champion_
> Kiss of Discord optional component - +2 CL on [chaos] spells; 310 gp
> Special Holy Symbols:
> Blood-Face of Erythnul - +1 DC on chaotic spells
> Mirror of Olidammara - +1 CL on chaotic spells
> 
> 
> I don't get it: what's the benefits?


So, Aligned Spellcaster (Chaos) gives every spell that doesn't already have the Law tag, the Chaos tag and increases caster level by 1 on Lawful targets (+2 if they have Law subtype). Soul of Order says that while it's in effect you are considered Lawful for the purposes of effects that rely on it, like the CL boost from Aligned Spellcaster (Chaos). So while under Soul of Order you are Lawful for the boost and so get an extra CL bonus if you cast a spell that targets yourself.

----------


## ShurikVch

> So while under Soul of Order you are Lawful for the boost and so get an extra CL bonus if you cast a spell that targets yourself.


Are there that many self-targeted spells which CL really matter for primary caster?
(I mean - sure there are "1 .../CL" duration, and dispel DC. But are they really that big of a deal?)

----------


## RSGA

It would really depend on how the caster's getting access to Soul of Order. If it's one of a sorcerer's normal picks, probably not worth it until 2nds are basically candy or if they're already planning to be pulling shenanigans with Magic of the Dragonheart. Wizards might use it as a nice trick to keep in the back pocket. If you're a War Weaver, then a wand of Soul of Order and everyone with a little UMD means that all your buffs are ever so slightly better. It could be turned from a whatever to a fun filler in a custom Dragon Pact.

In short, probably more just a nice bonus to note when you're looking to fill out lower level spell slots.

----------


## St Fan

Also, the dispel DC is not to be neglected when considering permanent spells (either by themselves or with the _permanency_ spell), because they are often a big investment, and you don't want any enemy mage to dispel them easily.

Here, the trick is not just to add +1 or +2 to your caster level, but to stack as many bonuses as you can, since it's assumed that when casting such spells you have the luxury of doing it without any distraction, and it doesn't matter if you spends all your resources for the day just for that.

I have a (quite complex) ritual, for a spellcaster at around level 15, to give a permanent spell enough of a caster level boost that even an epic caster with_ superb dispelling_ would have no chance to dispel.

----------

